

Univate: Your University is your best Incubator - Jide120
http://univate.co/index.html#/login

======
Jide120
Univate very simply is an online innovation platform that encourages
interdisciplinary collaboration and micro-feedback. We maintain the intimacy
and privacy of the university setting and allow for people to build market
viability, provide beta testing, and build exposure all through their
university’s campus and alumni network.

